

Golden-ratio.el - clumsybull
https://github.com/roman/golden-ratio.el	

======
cvrajeesh
Is there research results which quantity whether Golden Ratio is good for
window management?

~~~
jrockway
Try it and see?

------
jrockway
If you can't see the code in a window, why display it at all?

------
timmclean
I can't see how the golden ratio is useful in making a window the "perfect
size"...

------
shrughes
The golden ratio is a terrible window ratio for editing.

~~~
cleverjake
Why is that?

~~~
johncoltrane
I'm not the parent, but the linked project has some bold statements in its
README:

> each window has a size that is not convenient for editing

> The window that has the main focus will have the perfect size for editing

and nothing to backup these claims except a wikipedia article that, in fact,
doesn't.

The parent's comment goes well with the project's claims, I'd say.

~~~
fuzzix
Time to pull this one out again, Fibonacci Flim-Flam:

<http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/pseudo/fibonacc.htm>

My own experience with editing windows is that I'll need different dimensions
for different tasks. While a vim-plugin or such that did dynamic pane resizing
might be useful I don't think the fundamentally aesthetic concern behind the
golden-ratio cult adds anything to this.

~~~
johncoltrane
I didn't really need to be convinced as I have a profound aversion for pseudo-
science but that was a very interesting read. Thank you.

